# Not being monitored on clomid........



## Beathag (Jul 27, 2005)

I had the results from my blood test yesterday (taken on day 32 as i am on a 42 day cycle and most likely I'd ovulated on cd 2. Anyway the Doc told me it was "borderline" O and probably not enough to let me get pregnant   so he's put me on 3 months of 100mg clomid   . However when i asked him if i needed a blood test on cd21 he told me "there's no point!"    and it wouldn't make any difference to my medication. He told me to try and get pregnant in the next 3 months and if i'm not he'll refer me back to gyno. I conceived my ds in 2003 on the same dosage,after 5 cycles (miscarriage 1/2 way through) so hopefully things will go well this time too  . Has anyone else taken clomid and not been monitored at all?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya  

I didn't ov on 50 mg (i was having bt too) so gynae put me upto to 100mg, I had a bt on the first month of taking it and it was positive for ov (52).  She said I didn't need to have anymore now that she knows its working.  However, I have a spare blood form so this month I'm gonna have it done anyway


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hiya,

I'm on 50mg and not being monitored at all. I'm doing OKPs this month though just to be sure.

Deb


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Deb - just thought it worth mentioning that I was getting + opks during my 3 months on clomid, even though my bt's said I wasn't ovulating.  Not sure why.

xxx


----------



## jo37 (Jul 8, 2005)

Hi.. I'm on clomid 50mg for ages, this is my last cycle (6 mnts) on my 1st cycle they took a test & came back with no results coz the   nurse, forgot to shake it, so it clotte.. then on the 2nd cycle they took another test & I called them thousand times for the result but the   nurse kept on telling me that she'll send it, nothing until now.. so anyway, no monitoring since then..


----------



## valerieg (Aug 9, 2005)

This is my first cycle of clomid, 100mg ... no monitoring  

Valerie


----------



## kim33 (Jul 13, 2005)

Im gonna be starting clomid 50mg as soon as   appears,no monitoring,gotta have 2 day blood test aswell.Plus a hycosy test in december!!!


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hiya

when i started clomid last year i was on 50mg. had one blood test which showed I wasnt Oing so they upped it to 100mg but didnt retest me.

This year Im back on clomid again (starting 3rd cycle tomorrow) for a year. I had one blood test for which I dont have a yes or no yet.  When i saw gynae prior to starting back this time I insisted he test me at LEAST twice to be sure the first one wasnt a fluke so he agreed.  

I would ask if you can have a blood test to be sure. If you read the NICE directive on infertility treatments like Clomid they suggest that you should be scanned to check they arent giving you too much clomid in case you end up with a multiple birth.  I dont think Ive spoken to anyone yet who has had an u/s on clomid, i know my gynae never even mentioned it.

Good luck

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## ChickenPie (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi

just thought i'd chip in. I had clomid 50mg for 2 cycles (supposed to be 3 but I luckily got a bfp on the 2nd), and I had more scans than I care to remember!! 
First cycle was the worst as I had an initial diagnostic scan which showed PCO, and bloods that showed just a high LH level- ovulation was unknown, as it was thought it was unpredictable. I had scans on days 10, 12, 14 to track follicles,(I ovulated between 12 and 14, but if not they would have continued until I had), and then blood day 21. Thankfully I responded to 50mg, but I was always told that if the dose was increased, I would have to have a month of scans at least to check my bodys response. I think sometimes, doctors are irresponsible when it comes to a lack of monitoring for some women. Having said that it was quite a stressful time for me having scans every 2 mins! Don't know whether it is done by area, or if there are guidelines that have to be followed, but if not happy, I suggest that you keep bugging someone with your queries until they are resolved. 
lots of luck to all

love Rachel x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi

i have had quite a bit if clomid, some before i joined ff and didn't have any monitering while on it, i then joined ff to find that alot of the clomid girls are monitered. Im starting another 6 months of 100mg when af arrives and have insisted on 21 day bloods every month! lucky my gp said that was fine and i can have them done as and when i want to. Not only do i know that its working then but also i feel it gives me a lift when i know i have ovulated and there is a hope of me getting pg, might sound mad but thats me. 
Personally i think clomid should be monitered as is quite a potent drug and if its not working then you can be taking it for no reason

hope this helps
love
suzie aka olive xx


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

i am on 150g clomid and my dr isnt checking anything, he said if i wanted to ensure i was ovulating he would scan me and then give me the pregnyl release jab.. so we could make extra sure it was the right time and day.. but we dont have to unless we want to


----------



## SuzyChick (May 9, 2005)

HI everyone, just to put my twopenneth in.  When I was taking Clomid (and I've taken lots of it!) I was offered day 21 bloods initally - but as my cycle was quite erratic then this actually didn't tell them anything!  

It appears that some doctors believe that letting you 'go away and let things feel natural' works for a lot of women, certainly in the first few cycles of Clomid (up to 6 months).  I later went on to having scans and lots of bloods which I know can be really tiring and make things feel very intrusive.  So although I understand the need to want to be having all of these tests to feel as though something is 'happening' sometimes it is less intrusive the other way.

Clomid is a powerful drug and no-one should under-estimate the effects it can have - so if you feel that you would feel more comfortable even just having bloods taken then keep nagging them - you can sometimes talk them round!

SuzyChick xx


----------

